# JD lx 2666...ooops !



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cracked the hood,when a limb fell.
New one is like $300,for the top part,alone.
Got out my ABS glue,and repaired the cracks. When it's cured fully,I'll sand/paint it.

View attachment 22198


View attachment 22199


View attachment 22200


I've used this method on my 1984 Goldwing,and it works great !


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

John, you old miser! That's my boy! Pitch the money saved....into your retirement fund there good man!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd rather use it to buy the turning plow I need. LOL!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, the JD is still going strong,but with the weather,lately, I haven't been able to paint it,yet.
First rain,then heat indexes in the triple digits !
I'm thinking of making a sun shield for it,too .


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*update*

I decided to pull the hood,and repair it,as well as adding some bracing to it,since these hoods are noted for being flimsy.
I'll be using 1/8" ABS sheet to make some rib sections.
The first step,after removal,is to wash it,inside,and out.
The next step is sanding.

View attachment 22515


View attachment 22516


View attachment 22517


View attachment 22518


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

These wedges will brace the flimsy side areas on the vent .
once cured,I'll add some slurry,to strengthen them.
After these are done,I'll start on the bracing for the main hood area,near the dash . This area is noted for breaking ,when opening the hood,as shown by the triangle-shaped repair I had,before.

View attachment 22524


View attachment 22525


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally got the paint on ! I tried to get the JD green from the locals,but,at $56/qt,I decided to mix my own.
I had some forest green,and some sunflower yellow,and i slowly mixed the colors,until it matched the tractor.
The paint is Rustoleum Professional,thinned with Acetone . Once it is fully dried,I'll use flat black on the intake vents.

View attachment 22596


View attachment 22597


View attachment 22598


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got the hood on,again. 
View attachment 22599


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks good....



...for a Deere!  :lmao: 


Paint job looks awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks,Rich. Did you notice the Bolens,in the background? I brought it home to do some work on it. That's my next project.


----------

